# European doom



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

http://www.infowars.com/top-iman-muslim ... countries/

Hopefully Americans still have enough brains to observe the destruction of Europe and not follow in their footsteps. Their plan will work if they can still find heterosexual females.


----------

